# A6 Intruder Aircraft



## Capt Kirk (Mar 4, 2006)

I am new here and am Retired Navy. I spent 20 years working on the following aircraft. A6 Intruder, S3A anti- submarine aircraft, and I was also an instructor for the Navy's Survival, Evasion, Resistance and Escape school in Brunswick Maine. I also went through the Canadian Arctic Survival School. I spent 10 days in an igloo freezing everything! So if there are any questions I can help with anlong those lines, please let me know! When working on the aircraft, I worked on the escape systems ( ejection seats) oxygen systems and air conditioning systems.


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

Capt Kirk said:


> I also went through the Canadian Arctic Survival School. I spent 10 days in an igloo freezing everything!


Here's Canadian arctic survival. I took this picture from my back door yesterday. It's a picture of my 1976 Pontiac Trans Am. That's my Triumph on the left...the Trans Am is in the middle of the photo:


----------



## MitchPD3 (Dec 27, 2001)

Trans Am cleverly disguised as a snow bank! You are so lucky, we haven't seen snow here in about 5 years.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

Capt Kirk said:


> I am new here and am Retired Navy. (snip) When working on the aircraft, I worked on the escape systems ( ejection seats) oxygen systems and air conditioning systems.


You were an AME then?

I'm a former AT. I worked 'I' level on the jamming system of the EA-6B.

Welcome aboard!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

You guys want another friend, go over to www.wordforge.com bboards and look for a guy named Marso. I think he also hangs at www.TrekBBS.com as JediMarso. He was an A-6 pilot.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

Thanks John.

Intruder drivers were the shiznit! ( So are Prowler drivers, ECMOs and any other Naval Aviator or NFO. ).

It sucks that the Intruder is now history and no longer the front-line all-weather low altitude bomber she was built to be.


----------

